# North Texas



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Hoping someone out there can share some info about the North Texas Trial as the day / weekend progresses . We have a couple of dogs running the open and would appreciate the info.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Second hand report: In-line triple, most dogs are doing it. There have been a few switches back to the flyer. Should finish first series around 1:00.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Unofficial as always--- Call backs to LB in the open - 30 dogs 
1 2 3 4 9 10 12 13 14 18 20 24 25 26 27 28 29 31 32 33 35 36 37 39 40 41 44 45 47 48

good luck to all


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Call backs to the 3rd in the open. 22 dogs.

2 3 9 10 12 13 20 24 25 26 29 31 32 33 35 36 37 39 40 44 45 48

Arleen


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't see Lauren and Slider in the entries? I guess they skipped this one.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

2,3,9,10,12,13,20,24,25,2629,31,32,33,35,36,37,39,
40,44,45,48 to water blind


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I didn't see Lauren and Slider in the entries? I guess they skipped this one.


I was wondering the same thing. Where do you go to see who moves on?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

EntryExpress has the dogs, owners and running order numbers. Then copy the number of the dogs you are following. For instance Dr. Ed has dogs 2 and 35.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I didn't see Lauren and Slider in the entries? I guess they skipped this one.


Yeah, she has won enough this spring, she might be taking a break or she might be giving the rest of us a chance to win.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Holland has won enough also Ed


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results: 
1st Homer Piland/ Joe
2nd Dottie Thompson /
Danny Farmer
3rd Barkley / Rob Earhardt
4th Woody Boice/ Dewitt

Big congratulations to Homer! This qualifies him for
The National Amateur !
Congrats to all who placed and finished.
Do not have jams

Amateur Callbacks:
3 7 12 14 15 16 18 19 22 23 26 27 34 35 36 
19 starts 8:00 am 
Go to next entrance on right past entrance today


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats Bigtime to Homer, Joe, and Pam!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Homer and Joe 

Also to the rest of open finishers


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS Team Homer!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to GO Homer, Joe, and Pam!! What a great dog who is running very very well, has a great handler, and is owned by two of the best people around. Big congrats and can't wait to see you in Wisconsin!!!

Lauren


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Joe, Pam & Homer!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Callbacks to the 4th in the Amateur:
3-Zoe & Hank K. 14- Biscuit & Bill M. 16- Marley & Hank 18 Tia & Suzan 19 Holland & Dr. Ed 22 Homer & Joe
23 Plick & Bill S 27 Rory & Steve 34 Livvy & Bill 35 Bea & Dewitt
Best of luck to all!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Placements for Am:

1st: 18 Tia & Suzan
2nd: 16- Marley & Hank
3rd: 19 Holland & Dr. Ed 
4th: 22 Homer & Joe
RJ: 34 Livvy & Bill
JAMS: 
3-Zoe & Hank K. 
14- Biscuit & Bill M. 
23 Plick & Bill S 
27 Rory & Steve


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Homer and Joe Way To Go!!!*


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Joe and Homer say thank you to everybody -especially the judges who set up tests that Homer liked!! Big huge congrats to Suzan and Tia - they were running for a special cause - not my place to get into it but suffice to say - so glad they won!! Good job all around to everybody!!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Joe & Pam (Homer) and Hank & Linda (Marley) on qualifying for the National Amateur!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Excellent grounds; weather; judging and set ups. Very nice trial and a good way to start my journey home.

Bill


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations, Homer, Joe and Pam! Way to go! Big congrats to Tia and Suzan too. Congrats to the NT RC for another trial well done!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lots of people to thank beginning with my friend Jud Little who welcomes us to his incredible ranch and without whose help the 1992, 1996, and 2000 NRC would not have happened. A small but persistent group make this field trial continue to happen, Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure, Pete Marcellus, Doug Grimes, Greg Bradford, Ron Geels, John Haverstock the regulars. Then up steps David Munhollon who happens to be Lainee's husband who did yoeman duty, perhaps under duress from his wife who ably judged the Amateur with Monte Wulf. Also thanks to Mark Belford and Susan Bledsoe (Justice Dog) for giving up their week so the rest of us could have fun. Good going Hank and Marley on qualifyong for the Natl Amateur. Congratulations to my friends Joe, Pam, and Homer and Suzan, John, and Tia. Holland says I love you Tia, you are beautiful and I want to make babies with you!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. Shameless, though that would be a very interesting breeding.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. Shameless, though that would be a very interesting breeding.


Can you say will be.......not would be...reliable sources report.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Dr. Ed and Ms Suzan,

I want one!!!!!!
rita


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Dr. Ed and Ms Suzan,
> 
> I want one!!!!!!
> rita


Me too and some others who know them


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Oh, wow, killer breeding.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Can you say will be.......not would be...reliable sources report.


Really???? I would think they would produce superb pups. I didn't know it was a done deal or even in the works.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Really???? I would think they would produce superb pups. I didn't know it was a done deal or even in the works.


The engagement ring was given and the parents have met, wedding plans moving along. I guess someone could call it off but it won't be the guy.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't blame ya. I wouldn't either. Holland with all those wins, superb peepers, & that bitchline. Then you have T T T Tia who has 69 Open Points with 8 wins, 68 AM Points with 9 wins, Double Header Winner, National Finalist, & IMO the best or 2nd best (Her & Gracie are tops to me.) bitch in the country. Yes sir, I would be excited too if I were you.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

While I do not know the great bitches everywhere else Tia and Gracie definitely make anyone's list, hopefully Dot too someday


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jacob,

for dr ed to even allow that there might be a great bitch or two somewhere other than texas shows a rare attribute......."lone star humility"!;-) 

congrats on the placement dr ed and the win susan, and congrats to both on the planned breeding!

jmc


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

EdA said:


> Lots of people to thank beginning with my friend Jud Little who welcomes us to his incredible ranch and without whose help the 1992, 1996, and 2000 NRC would not have happened. A small but persistent group make this field trial continue to happen, Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure, Pete Marcellus, Doug Grimes, Greg Bradford, Ron Geels, John Haverstock the regulars. Then up steps David Munhollon who happens to be Lainee's husband who did yoeman duty, perhaps under duress from his wife who ably judged the Amateur with Monte Wulf. Also thanks to Mark Belford and Susan Bledsoe (Justice Dog) for giving up their week so the rest of us could have fun. Good going Hank and Marley on qualifyong for the Natl Amateur. Congratulations to my friends Joe, Pam, and Homer and Suzan, John, and Tia. Holland says I love you Tia, you are beautiful and I want to make babies with you!


No duress from Lainee *this time* Dr Ed. You guys have a well run club on Fabulous grounds


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> While I do not know the great bitches everywhere else Tia and Gracie definitely make anyone's list, hopefully Dot too someday


Dottie will soon enough (National Finalist as a 4 year old is not too bad.   )I have had *lots* of people ask if Mr. Keith is going to breed her. 

I could be wrong, but I think Tia & Gracie were Purina High Point Open & Am females this past year. Not bad for dogs that run against each other most weekends in the circuits they run. I'm sure there are other very nice bitches, but I'd put my money on those 2 all day.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> 
> for dr ed to even allow that there might be a great bitch or two somewhere other than texas shows a rare attribute......."lone star humility"!;-)
> 
> ...


Oh there is no doubt that others exist. I apologize if it was worded in such a way that it was taken that way. Not what I was saying.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

jollydog said:


> Open Results:
> 1st Homer Piland/ Joe
> 2nd Dottie Thompson /
> Danny Farmer
> ...


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Josie-and not to hijack the Holland - Tia thread, but a big thanks to Retriever Results - we thought Homer was 1/2 point shy of his AFC but their records were more accurate than ours - boy do we feel dumb, but happy!!. So if you aren't sure about info - check Retriever Results- they really are on top of things!!


----------

